

BlackBerry's BBM slingshots to top spot on Apple's App Store - interconnector
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57608674-94/blackberrys-bbm-slingshots-to-top-spot-on-apples-app-store/

======
memracom
Given the big difference between takeup on Apple's store versus Google's
store, this suggests that Blackberry has lost more customers to iPhone than to
Android. And when they said that they are winning back a lot of customers with
their latest new phone, it probably means that they are tempting a significant
chunk of those iPhone users back.

In any case, if they can transform their business into an apps and services
company then it will not matter which devices that their customers buy.

------
johnnyhead
BBM voice will be the real challenge.

